

Clojure 1.2 quick reference/cheat sheet - gtani
http://faustus.webatu.com/clj-quick-ref.html

======
drmironov
Wow, this is awesome!!!

Thank you gtani, is this yours? If it is, it would be nice to use bigger
fonts.

Thanks!

~~~
j-g-faustus
It's mine, I had no idea it would make it to Google and HackerNews that
quickly. Glad you like it :)

On bigger fonts, can't you just use the browser "increase font size",
Command-+ on my system?

I prefer the smaller fonts to make room for more on one screen. But if people
find it hard to read, I can increase it a bit.

------
cgbystrom
That must be the biggest cheat sheet I've ever seen!

But good work, will come in handy when playing with Clojure.

------
tim_church
I've added this to the list of Clojure cheat sheets on DevCheatSheet -
<http://devcheatsheet.com/tag/clojure/>

------
regularfry
Good reference, but I wish it flagged up which bits were 1.2-specific.

